# Australian Bottle



## lizzy71 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there, this bottle is embossed with vertical ridges.  On one side the ridges stop 2/3 of the way down and the bottle is smooth (maybe a label here before?).  It reads vertically:
 "The property of Hy Williams & Sons Pty Ltd Alphington, Vic , Aust.  Bottle is loaned only and cannot be legally used by others".  At the base is "Reg No 10673".  There is a diamond on the base with 'G' on the Left side and a '4' on the right side, and an  'M' at the base of the diamond.  I can't read what's at the top and the centre looks like 11 but I can't be sure.  Thanks for looking, I would appreciate any info.  Thanks & Regards, Liz


----------

